# zippy screaming when can't see me



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I think it is time I addressed this problem as it beyond ridicules now .

I don't go out much so it is just me and zippy most of the time so he has really bonded with me maybe to well ,

I can not go out of his vision otherwise he starts yelling for me it is not normal flock calling as he gets himself quite worked up and in a state . It is so bad now I can't even go to the bathroom without him yelling  

I am hoping to be job hunting soon which means once I get a job he will be on his own , I have already got him a small radio to keep him entertained during the day .

Even when he is in his cage at night he will stay on side of the cage that is closest to me , 

can any one help or guide me with this problem , I feel it is my fault somehow and want to fix it so he does not get worked up the way he does


----------



## corgie (Jun 24, 2013)

When he is noisy and such, I would ignore him.
If you give him attention when he is screaming, he will countinue to do it because its attention to him, and it doesn't matter if it is good or bad. 

Someone else though, with more experience will probably give you better advice 

:cinnamon:


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Can you avoid the room completely while he is having one of his fits? He will tire out and when he does, reward him. That's my only advice, but for now, just try to be persistent with that


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I agree with the above!

When you listen to the screaming its basically like saying that screaming will get me so he will get that programmed in his brain

I would also take it as a compliment! He really tries to sleeps closest to you! You must be a great owner!! Zippy is SOO lucky


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Velcrobird alert!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Lougirl said:


> Can you avoid the room completely while he is having one of his fits? He will tire out and when he does, reward him. That's my only advice, but for now, just try to be persistent with that


I live in a studio flat so everything bar the bathroom is open plan , 

so when i go to the bathroom out of his sight he starts when i go out to main front door to pick up the mail he starts , When I do go out shopping I now partiality cover him but my neighbor says as soon as I am gone he starts thankfully he does not mind as he thinks zippy is super cute lol 

I love zippy to bits and will never give him away so that will never be an option I think I am more worried that he gets himself so worked up when he can't see me that he will get ill which is why I need to help him tru this


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

I would personally ignore him. Just do little exercises. Go back and forth to the bathroom and just stand behind the door. Wait for him to calm down and then when he does go reward him. Tough love!


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

hemi is very similar. He will tweet if i am out of his sight but i have just started to whistle back to him and it has calmed him down alot. I also say hold on or il be back. He is not as near as bad anymore. Each bird is different but i dont suggest ignoring him for to long as if he gets himself into a state you dont want to stress him out to much


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

catalinadee said:


> I would personally ignore him. Just do little exercises. Go back and forth to the bathroom and just stand behind the door. Wait for him to calm down and then when he does go reward him. Tough love!


I will give that a go,


----------



## Elysianphoenix (Jun 15, 2011)

Hey, I have the same problem with my bird. However, I've noticed that it helps if I tell her what I'm doing. if I'm going out of the room just briefly, I usually say 'going pipi'. She has learnt that it means I will only be gone very briefly,and 9/10 times it will prevent her from screaming. If I go out longer, I say 'dada' (byebye) which she understands to mean I'll be out for a longer while. Instead of panicking, she now understands what will happen, replies 'dada' (soooo cute!) and stays quiet. Unless she's in a foul mood, then she won't tolerate me beingmore than 2 meters from me at any given time, but that's just her inner cockatiel.  

If she has plenty to do (try occupying her with captive foraging), and the tv is on so she has company, understanding why you leave, or how long, will help greatly. They call because they don't know how long you'll be gone. It's uncertainty.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been working with zippy on this , I now tell him that I will be gone for a few minutes tell where I am going etc , at first got the yelling but he seems to be getting it that I am not abandoning him as the yells are getting quieter more like an anxious loud chirping now and yesterday he stayed quiet when I had to pop across to my neighbor for two minutes , He got so much fuss when I got back


----------

